# Renault trafic stiff gears



## Greenacres (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi can any one help me please I have a 2003 Renault trafic 1.9 6 speed it is stiff going in to all gears running and turned off .i would be great full for sum help....


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

i have seen the wrong weight gear lube cause this prob ... since changing the gear lube is going to be your cheapest thing to try .. drain and fill with the correct weight
gear lube check owners manual 

the other thing you can do is pull the shifter out and see if that is jamming other than that its inside problem


----------



## Greenacres (Jan 29, 2012)

All sorted now it was the gear cables I sprayed sum wd40 up them and it now change's gears perfect"...."


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Glad you let us know what worked for you.

WD 40 is a great product, but remember it will not last very long, not designed to. I would try to get some oil on the cable.

BG


----------



## Greenacres (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok thanks I will do,


----------

